# Canon 7D Time Lapase In Cold Weather



## ElizaMM (Jan 5, 2016)

Good morning. Can a Canon 7D  come to any harm if left out at night in -20 weather, for two hours, or more? I don't want to wait for warmer nights, because the stars are so clear in this weather.


----------



## DB_Cro (Jan 5, 2016)

There's specified working temps in your manual.
Of course any big jumps can harm it, but it doesn't mean it will.
Just don't shoot it inside when you take it back inside before it "adjusts".


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 29, 2016)

If you're thinking of shooting star trails (e.g. continuous 30-second exposures which you stitch together using something like StarStax, etc.) then one thing to be aware of us that as the battery gets cold, it may start to behave as though it's dead (or weak).  So it may or may not last the full shooting session.

When you're done shooting, put everything away while it is still out in the cold (do not bring it in until all the caps are on, it's in the bag, etc.) and make sure you completely close the bag.  If you don't want to wait to look at the images, then eject the memory card while it's still outside.

This is because once you bring it inside, it'll be a big water-condensation magnet.   So you want all lens caps, body caps, etc. closed and sealed, and you want to put the camera in it's bag and zip it up, etc. so that the camera can slowly acclimate back to room temperature without the warm moist indoor air being able to condense on every cold surface.


----------



## ElizaMM (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks, I will make a point of it.


----------



## Jared L. (Feb 25, 2016)

TCampbell said:


> If you're thinking of shooting star trails (e.g. continuous 30-second exposures which you stitch together using something like StarStax, etc.) then one thing to be aware of us that as the battery gets cold, it may start to behave as though it's dead (or weak).  So it may or may not last the full shooting session.
> 
> When you're done shooting, put everything away while it is still out in the cold (do not bring it in until all the caps are on, it's in the bag, etc.) and make sure you completely close the bag.  If you don't want to wait to look at the images, then eject the memory card while it's still outside.
> 
> This is because once you bring it inside, it'll be a big water-condensation magnet.   So you want all lens caps, body caps, etc. closed and sealed, and you want to put the camera in it's bag and zip it up, etc. so that the camera can slowly acclimate back to room temperature without the warm moist indoor air being able to condense on every cold surface.



I've made that mistake before and obviously you have experience in this weather. It was around 20º fahrenheit, and when I took it back inside there was condensation everywhere!


----------

